# Manual Ota With Leaked Versions?



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont know how to word it to search, so i will try to explain. can you update a stock charge via update.zip manually as if you were getting an OTA? The wife has a charge and its stock. I know she will benefit from the new rom but she does not want to lose ANYTHING! she is anal about her setup and widgets and stuff. I hope i made my self clear?


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

no


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Just to inform you, when they do OTA, that is going to wipe the phone anyways. So tell your wife to expect it when they do


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

I dont think ota will wipe the data


----------



## Cookemandan (Nov 13, 2011)

If it isn't factory it won't!


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

soondolee said:


> I dont think ota will wipe the data


I wouldn't bet against it. There are significant framework changes from Froyo to GB. I'm not saying it's insurmountable, but it's not trivial.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

Ouch . Well seems I will decide on waiting


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

OTA WILL wipe data. There's no doubt. I hope you don't get your hopes up of otherwise. Ask TB and Rev owners.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> OTA WILL wipe data. There's no doubt. I hope you don't get your hopes up of otherwise. Ask TB and Rev owners.


As far as I know, OTA's are not supposed to wipe data. My wife and brother-in-law both updated with the OTA GB update (Inc2 and TB respectively) without any data wipes. My brother-in-law lost an incompatible theme I think but that was about it. The only data wipes I know of were TB users that flashed the RUU that was released prior to the OTA going out.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

OTA will not wipe data (ie. Factory reset). But it will reset the launcher. If she's using the tw launcher, then it will get set back to factory configuration, but she won't lose any other apps.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

OTA updates almost never wipe data. They are designed to update your phone, not wipe it. There are times though that something gets screwed up and you need a data wipe to fix it.


----------

